# Forum > Social Media > Youtube Accounts And Services > [Selling] Youtube channel account monetized 4.100 organic subscribers 2021 september 160$

## Less0Suplier

*Hey i am selling youtube monetized channel with 4100 organic subs, registered at 2021 september price is 160$
For mor information discord Kenturik#5734

*

----------

